# Found this at the Goodwill Wearhouse today



## Eaglesbriar (Jul 5, 2012)

Thought this was real cool even though I don't normally collect slot cars lol but couldn't pass this up 

It's missing the front fender and some decals. Otherwise it looks complete including the manual. 

I don't know if it works since I do not have a track to test it.

Should I take it to my local Hobbytown or is there another way to test it?

Thanks for looking and help/info


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Eaglesbriar said:


> Thought this was real cool even though I don't normally collect slot cars lol but couldn't pass this up
> 
> It's missing the front fender and some decals. Otherwise it looks complete including the manual.
> 
> ...


I just bought a slot at the Chattanooga diecast show. I touched the pickups to a 9 volt battery. It should spin the tires, it did mine.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Eaglesbriar said:


> I don't know if it works since I do not have a track to test it.
> 
> Should I take it to my local Hobbytown or is there another way to test it?


 
Very cool, glad someone is still finding stuff at the local charity donaion center!

Touch the braid to your HO transformer (one to each side) the old girl should jump to life.........after all this is made by Aurora!

:thumbsup:
----------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*grill?*



Eaglesbriar said:


> Thought this was real cool even though I don't normally collect slot cars lol but couldn't pass this up
> 
> It's missing the front fender and some decals. Otherwise it looks complete including the manual.
> 
> ...


it looks like it has all the fenders. maybe it is missing the grill?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Looks to me like it is missing the lower chin part under the front of the car. I also noticed that it looks lie the wires to the motor have been cut so you may need to touch those wire to the battery to test it. I would guess it works. I have one that is painted black. If you want to trade depending on your interests i might be a player.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Eaglesbriar (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks to all that replied.

Well finally got to test the car yesterday. I connected the wires to the battery as suggested and voila!--it ran! It works forward and reverse so I'm even more happy lol.

And yes its missing the lower chin portion of the front end. I'm thinking of looking thru my scrap yard of resin models and try to fabricate that piece. Worth a try in my spare time. Any other suggestions is appreciated.

Out of curiousity, do they make tracks for this particular size vehicle--1/25th scale?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Strombecker makes or Made a wider 1/24th capable track in the 60's. By chance I have a huge lot I would consider seling if you are interested. 
Clyde-0-Mite
P.S. you could get some thin Evergreen styrene plastic and fab up the chin spoiler you need. Might have to heat and gently bend the part to get the right curvature .


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Carrera makes track that will accomodate 1/25th scale cars. Sometimes a small set can be purchased for a fairly reasonable price. 

Patrick


----------



## Eaglesbriar (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I really haven't decided on what I'm going to do with this. I picked it up cause I liked it and it didn't cost a whole lot since the GW Wearhouse charges by the pound.

However I would like to see it run and I don't really have the room for a track setup.
Just wish somebody around where I live would be willing to test drive it if I could find that person lol


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Unless he has moved Gary Gerding used to be from your area. he builds custom 1/24th scale slot tracks Look him up in the phone book Gerding custom slot track and he could point you in the right direction to hot lap your Cobra coupe.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Eaglesbriar,

I know Bill and Jim Silkenator who also build 1/24th tracks in Bellvue, Nebraska. They have been alot of fun to race and shoot the breeze with. :hat:  :hat:

A group of us run slot cars and am sure you would be welcome to come and try out your new found slot car from the past.

Sent a P.M.

Bobzilla


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That is a really nice find! Hope somebody close to you has a Carrera set. They still sell 1:24 scale cars too, so it is the best bet to try that beast out.


----------

